# TECH : 06F (BPY) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head vs 06H (CCTC) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head.



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

It has been a while since I wrote a tech thread for vortex so I may be a bit rusty.
*COMMENTS:*
I grew up on the 026/037 motors i.e. generic external water pump 8V's & 16V's which most of the vwvortex elders have great experience with,however,Over the past 3-4 years I have grown very fond of the 06A/06B and now 06F blocks for very simple reasons:
* Removal of an intermediate shaft
* Relocation of oil pump from the rear of the motor to the front of the motor and driven off of a chain rather than a belt
* More ribbing in the crankcase than any pre-1998 VW motor
* Implementation of 3 extra oil returns for the cylinder head casted into the rear block.
* M14 coolant feed port at the back of the block for turbocharger
* Water pump is now timing belt driven vs v-belt/serpentine belt.
And a few others which we will not get into today. Here at INA Engineering it has been a crazy roller coaster with trying to keep up with the expansion of the company AND finding the time to do what I really enjoy which is build VAG engines of all magnitudes. I managed to get my hands on one of the new CCTC motors (for a hefty price







) just to document the differences. I will say this for the record that I still cannot find myself seeking the advantages of the 06H block which by design makes me wonder what VAG was thinking.








If VAG really wanted to use balance shafts, chain driven connections between the camshaft and crankshaft and finally a camshaft girdle, all they had to do was subtract one cylinder from the Rabbit 2.5 Motor, add a cast aluminum oil filter housing and voila new CCTC motor ready to rock however this motor has SO MANY changes it is not even funny.VAG has always been known for their "Lego like" antics in motor engineering. I.e. taking a part that worked from a previous motor and modifying it to work on a current motor.
What many people do not know is that you can essentially take a VW cylinder head from 1977 and place it on a 2007 06F block, however with the 06H engine, we enter a new breed of VAG motors.
Jeff Clark first brought the new motor to our attention back in early 2008 a full year ago but I now witnessed the differences first hand.








Arin Ahnell ([email protected]) was kind enough to host the images of the new motor up from the tech article so the artsy savvy of you can enjoy these:
























Major differences include:
* Balance shafts casted into the block
* 2 piece baffled oil pan similar to Oettinger of the late 80's
* No more valve cover - camshaft girdle is more pronounced and baffled system is integrated into the cover.
* Water pump relocated to the centre of the motor and driven off a cogged belt on 1 of the balance shafts vs a timing chain.
* Dip stick tube relocated to rear of the motor
* Timing chain vs timing belt
* Oil filter housing is now back to cast aluminum vs plastic but is now integrated in a bracket with the alternator & AC compressor
* Fuel pump is now driven off the exhaust camshaft via 4 loebs vs 1 on the 06F system.
* Smaller FSI injectors
Thankfully there is always a connection between an outgoing motor and a current motor. In the case of the CCTC motor that connection is the manifolds. Both the intake and the turbo manifold from the 06F will work on the 06H as the flanges are the same so those of you with APR turbo kits can easily move onto the next motor : cool: 
For simplicity purposes, in the text below, 
AEB = 1.8T cylinder head
BPY = 2.0FSI cylinder head
CCTC = 2.0 TFSI cylinder head
*TECHNICAL DATA:*

_Quote, originally posted by *AEB cylinder Head* »_
PART #: *058103373A*
Intake Valve diameter : *27mm*
Exhaust Valve diameter : *30mm*
Effective inlet valve surface area = *1717* mm2
Effective outlet valve surface area = *1413.8* mm2



_Quote, originally posted by *BPY 2.0 FSI cylinder Head* »_
PART #: *06F103373A*
Intake Valve diameter : *34mm*
Exhaust Valve diameter : *28mm*
Effective inlet valve surface area = *1815.84* mm2
Effective outlet valve surface area = *1231.44* mm2
FSI Injector part #: 0 261 500 020 / 06F 906 036 A
Intake camshaft part #: 06F103373A
Exhaust camshaft part #: 06F109101B
*INLET PORT DIMENSIONS*
PORT LENGTH : *50mm* with flap and *63.5mm* without
PORT HEIGHT : *38.5mm*
*EXHAUST PORT DIMENSIONS*PORT DIAMETER : *40mm*




_Quote, originally posted by *CCTC 2.0 TFSI cylinder Head* »_
PART #: *06H103373K*
Intake Valve diameter : *34mm*
Exhaust Valve diameter : *28mm*
Effective inlet valve surface area = *1815.84* mm2
Effective outlet valve surface area = *1231.44* mm2
FSI Injector part #: 0 261 500 059 / 06H 906 036 E
Intake camshaft part #: ?
Exhaust camshaft part #: ?
*INLET PORT DIMENSIONS*
PORT LENGTH : *50mm* with flap and *63.5mm* without
PORT HEIGHT : *38.5mm*
*EXHAUST PORT DIMENSIONS*PORT DIAMETER : *40mm*


Onto the images:
*IMAGE - 01 & 02: AEB cylinder head vs BPY vs CCTC*
















*IMAGE - 03: AEB cylinder head from top*








*IMAGE - 04: BPY Cylinder head from camshaft view*








*IMAGE - 05: CCTC Cylinder head from camshaft view*








*IMAGE - 06: BPY Intake ports*








*IMAGE - 07: CCTC Intake ports*








*IMAGE - 08: BPY Exhaust ports - CCTC has the same*








*IMAGE - 09: AEB cylinder head - view of the valve chamber*








*IMAGE - 10: BPY cylinder head - view of the valve chamber*








*IMAGE - 11: CCTC cylinder head - view of the valve chamber*








*IMAGE - 12: CCTC cylinder head - view of the camshaft gears*








*IMAGE - 13: BPY FSI injector vs CCTC FSI injector - note the size.*








Thanks everyone











_Modified by Issam Abed at 12:59 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool







time to learn new stuff!
Now we just need a complete upgrade option list or something


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (marc1171)*

wow... thank you for the great info!


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

really interesting good post


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*

issam is it just me or are the intake ports on the CCTA much larger?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_issam is it just me or are the intake ports on the CCTA much larger?

Jeff they are the exact same size right down to 0.1mm


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

ok i thought it was a big port small port thing all over again


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ok i thought it was a big port small port thing all over again

Well technically it could be if we welded that part up shut and ported it out


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

great info!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_great info!

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: TECH : 06F (BPY) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head vs 06H (CCTC) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head. (Issam Abed)*

Nice info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So this is where all your time is going


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: TECH : 06F (BPY) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head vs 06H (CCTC) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head. (Issam Abed)*

Moderators,
It would be nice to have this thread stickied as a visual reference for internal engine parts.


----------



## Fitz318is (Feb 16, 2009)

so does this mean the improved injectors from the TSI will not fit the FSI?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_Nice info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So this is where all your time is going









Had to make sure what we had worked across the board....









_Quote, originally posted by *Fitz318is* »_so does this mean the improved injectors from the TSI will not fit the FSI?

Not unless you build adapter harnesses or manage to splice into your stock one.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Issam Abed)*

Issam,
first off, the dogbone mount is great, thanks! and any comparisons between the 06-08 HPFP vs the new 09s that produce 150psi stock? I am curious to see what VW did with the new fueling setup.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Issam,
first off, the dogbone mount is great, thanks! and any comparisons between the 06-08 HPFP vs the new 09s that produce 150psi stock? I am curious to see what VW did with the new fueling setup. 

I have a couple of those pumps here
I will grab some images later on tonight.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Issam Abed)*

thanks Issam


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

here are some pics for now, sorry i only have my junk camera with me today
TSI on the left FSI on the right


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: TECH : 06F ([email protected])*

smaller and more psi. awesome


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_smaller and more psi. awesome

Keep in mind that it is driven off a four lobe cam vs a 3 lobe cam.
Dave


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: TECH : 06F (crew219)*

does that use the same cam follower?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: TECH : 06F (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_does that use the same cam follower?

no the TSI pump gets a roller follower similar to the V8, V10 and VR6 FSI's


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no the TSI pump gets a roller follower similar to the V8, V10 and VR6 FSI's

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: TECH : 06F (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Keep in mind that it is driven off a four lobe cam vs a 3 lobe cam.
Dave

Looking at those pic's the pump lift / travel looks less .







Bob


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: TECH : 06F (rracerguy717)*

great post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: TECH : 06F ([email protected])*

my next question is to the aftermarket companies. Would it be possible to learn from VWs newer setup to make the BPYs more resistant to cam/follower/pump failures? Bascially, can you guys make a cam/follower and new pump that doesnt suck like the stock setup?








yes I know this will cost the end user a bit of $$ but is it feasable and would it make a considerable difference in reliablity and worry free motoring?


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_my next question is to the aftermarket companies. Would it be possible to learn from VWs newer setup to make the BPYs more resistant to cam/follower/pump failures? Bascially, can you guys make a cam/follower and new pump that doesnt suck like the stock setup?








yes I know this will cost the end user a bit of $$ but is it feasable and would it make a considerable difference in reliablity and worry free motoring? 

that would be cool, but replacing came follower even every 20K is cheap


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_but replacing came follower even every 20K is cheap









eh...somewhat.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Issam Abed)*

also, switching over to the newer design could lead to more HP potential due to the available fueling. Dont know the how the new injectors compare but just keeping an open mind.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

any pics of the HPFP followers from the new head compared to the old?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_any pics of the HPFP followers from the new head compared to the old?

I will try and get some today.
We are getting ready to wrap up a whole bunch of products for the FSI motor that will surpass whatever is currently available on the market


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I will try and get some today.
We are getting ready to wrap up a whole bunch of products for the FSI motor that will surpass whatever is currently available on the market










oh really?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F (BPY) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head vs 06H (CCTC) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head. (Issam Abed)*

more pics coming soon.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I will try and get some today.
We are getting ready to wrap up a whole bunch of products for the FSI motor that will surpass whatever is currently available on the market









Please tell me you guys are doing a a/c compressor delete kit with a bosch cp3 pump in its place and getting rid of the cam driven hpfp...


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*

So, I'm a little late to the FSI/TFSI party. Anyone have some links that explain how the new injection systems work?
This thread is definitely the best one I've found via the search so far... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
Please tell me you guys are doing a a/c compressor delete kit with a bosch cp3 pump in its place and getting rid of the cam driven hpfp...
















You need to stop hanging around diesels...








That being said I do not even think you could get one of them to work with the FSI.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

haha yea. one of those puts out enough fuel for 2 bpy's... it would be badass though.
crew cab durtymaxs and cummins runnin' sub 12s! whats not to like.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Issam Abed)*

Any new products coming out from you?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_Any new products coming out from you?

A whole bunch.Just waiting for Ferrea to finish some custom parts then a thread goes up.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Issam Abed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Waiting to finish paying greg off then onto the valvetrain


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Waiting to finish paying greg off then onto the valvetrain









Looking forward to that. As I told your partner most of the products that we started to make I put a stop on because I do not think it is fair to the market to have 7-8 shops offering the exact same products with just a different logo or small altercation to the design.
Everything we produce we make sure we are the first to do it.If someone copies it then thats great for them.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Everything we produce we make sure we are the first to do it.If someone copies it then thats great for them.









It feels good to be on top doesnt it


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F (BPY) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head vs 06H (CCTC) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head. (Issam Abed)*

Just to update this.
Stock BPY FSI Head with Stock Sized Ferrea Valves flow #'s.
*AT PEAK:*
intake port flows : *218 cfm's*
exhaust port flows : *170 cfm's*
Test #'s are at 28" of water. Ported #'s will be up late next week.Followed by Ported #'s + 1mm oversized valves. We are currently working with H2sport to offer a complet cylinder head solution so stay tuned.








For reference, here was a similar chart done 6 years comparing the 1.8T 20V's to the older 9A/PL 16V heads.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

any idea what the manifold flows or the tb? im all for opening up the head, but if those two sections before hand limit it anyways, its not going to help us much.
btw, its awesome to see people actually flow testing our stuff. its exciting, seeing where our engine community is going.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
btw, its awesome to see people actually flow testing our stuff. its exciting, seeing where our engine community is going.

O Just wait and see what else we have up our sleeves.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_any idea what the manifold flows or the tb? im all for opening up the head, but if those two sections before hand limit it anyways, its not going to help us much.
btw, its awesome to see people actually flow testing our stuff. its exciting, seeing where our engine community is going.

No question about it,
the throttle body is a huge restriction.I am confident in saying that all the APR Stage 3 guys | ATP Big turbo guys ,etc will certainly benefit from a larger diamater throttle body.
For right now we are working on the head as that is what people are craving for.Intake manifold & throttle body I am sure will come at some point if not from us, from other vendors.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

id love to see a TB that was cable driven, being manipulated by the stock throttle body system... idk how it would work, but maybe have the stock motors outside, and it can open and close the throttle plate without ever being exposed to moisture from a WM kit and allowing for ease of maintenance.
think its possible?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_id love to see a TB that was cable driven, being manipulated by the stock throttle body system... idk how it would work, but maybe have the stock motors outside, and it can open and close the throttle plate without ever being exposed to moisture from a WM kit and allowing for ease of maintenance.
think its possible?

Will not happen.
When you press your brakes, the throttle body closes
when you do something stupid , the throttle body closes
In the event of an accident, the throttle body closes.
The ECU must have complete control over the throttle plate at all times. We thought about doing DBC conversions for the 1.8T guys which have a MUCH SIMPLER ecu than ME-9 and even then all roads led to a dead end.The only way to get DBC in an ME-7 system was using standalone and even then it left alot to be desired.With ME-9 now you enter a rehlm of FSI injectors and a fuel pump input as well as VVT.
Of course there is always the Bosch Motorsport standalone front which is $$$ but you will get to use your Drive by cable throttle body.








I will say that the throttle body upgrades we have planed for the FSI will use a metal impeller plate which will help to fight the W/M front.
The plastic plate was the biggest joke of all time and we cracked MANY of them.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ah, i see what your saying.
should be nice and hopefully all of this will be coming out over the next year as i start to get my BT build ready.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

I love this thread ...keep it coming.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
The plastic plate was the biggest joke of all time and we cracked MANY of them.


That's pretty scary... knock on wood. 
Can't wait to see where this goes...keep up the good work!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Will not happen.
When you press your brakes, the * throttle body closes*
when you do something stupid , the * throttle body closes*
In the event of an accident, the* throttle body closes.*



Toyota could learn ALOT from Bosch ECU management LOL Bob.G


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
No question about it,
the throttle body is a huge restriction.I am confident in saying that all the APR Stage 3 guys

 
I have to agree a nice intake manifold , TB, mild cam upgrade would help these motors breath IMO.
The guys wanting the cylinder heads want to rev them to the moon LOL







Bob .G
p.s. 
I was in contact with a very successful EVO intake manifold manufactor here in the Northeast but really didn't have time to really make a commitment to him to take the car and do R & D because of my work schedule this winter .







Bob.G


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

awesome thread


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Toyota could learn ALOT from Bosch ECU management LOL Bob.G









What? Putting your car in Neutral didnt help?









_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
I have to agree a nice intake manifold , TB, mild cam upgrade would help these motors breath IMO.
The guys wanting the cylinder heads want to rev them to the moon LOL







Bob .G


I think in the future people will realise small is the new big. The turbocharger options today are NOTHING like what was available when we were modifying the 20V's








I think the 2868R and 3073R are going to freak alot of people out in terms of capabilities.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_

I think in the future people will realise small is the new big. 

lmao, ur gonna make alot of Asian guys out there happy.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nick526)*

awesome thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F (BPY) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head vs 06H (CCTC) 2.0 FSI Cylinder Head. (Issam Abed)*

Should have the flow data from the ported heads shortly


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Issam Abed)*

sub'd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wagonsport (May 10, 2001)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Issam Abed)*

Issam, any updates?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: TECH : 06F (Wagonsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wagonsport* »_Issam, any updates?

Sorry been extremely busy.Will try and have some updates shortly.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Keep up the good work INA, interested in seeing how big of a difference the porting will make for flow....and what you got to offer


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

I'll be looking for a complete built head with cams shipped to me in a couple of months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_I'll be looking for a complete built head with cams shipped to me in a couple of months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad to hear it. There are multiple cams coming out shortly so you will have a choice.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_I'll be looking for a complete built head with cams shipped to me in a couple of months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will keep you in mind.My burette and titration instruments came in so we can see the differences in the CC's of both heads because both piston domes are indeed different.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
Glad to hear it. There are multiple cams coming out shortly so you will have a choice.


choice between some 264 and 272 would be nice :0


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump for updates


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_bump for updates









Should have some shortly.
Will also have the displacement of the combustion chambers shortly.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Should have some shortly.
Will also have the displacement of the combustion chambers shortly.










awesome.... and then the product line


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

teaser...








Also should have some camshaft results for you shortly. Time for some dyno tests.Wish us luck


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Amazing work Issam...looking forward to see the dyno results! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

DO want.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

The flow #'s on this baby make a 1.8T head look like a joke!


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_The flow #'s on this baby make a 1.8T head look like a joke!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MKII420)*

Guys please ask all your questions in here. I will release all the information in due course.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Myliljettatoy at 1:53 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

So sexy! I Want one!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

awesome! Now who will step up and produce a tune for such craftmanship?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Yea lets not try to get this TECH TREAD by ISSAM ABED locked like the last one

Ok thanks


----------



## santi92 (May 19, 2010)

Can I use a FSI or TSI head on a 1.8 turbo gti engine


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Issam Abed said:


> The flow #'s on this baby make a 1.8T head look like a joke!


Its been a month where the beef LOL  Bob.G


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

rracerguy717 said:


> Its been a month where the beef LOL  Bob.G


x2


----------



## FSIGTI (Oct 9, 2006)

Updates??


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

FSIGTI said:


> Updates??


 Wamp wamp.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

did they ever post flow numbers? 

if love to see the flow number for our head, and our TB.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

>


what did you use to block off the ports on the sides?


----------



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

would it be possible to put a TSI HPFP setup on an FSI, which cam changes and what not?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

I am really sorry I have not updated this thread in a while. 


Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> awesome! Now who will step up and produce a tune for such craftmanship?


 APR!! 



santi92 said:


> Can I use a FSI or TSI head on a 1.8 turbo gti engine


 FSI/TSI timing belt head? YES 

TSI timing chain head? No 


_leo_ said:


> would it be possible to put a TSI HPFP setup on an FSI, which cam changes and what not?


 That is the concept behind the H2Sport kit. I will get an update from Tom with respect to that. Winter is fast approaching and thats usually when all the fun starts. 

Just to update this. We will have 3 camshaft profiles available along with 2 options for valvetrain for the cylinder heads. Right now I have 10 Cylinder heads being done so if you are interested send me an EMAIL. Do not PM me as I do not get time to check this account as often as I would like. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

Issam Abed said:


> I am really sorry I have not updated this thread in a while.
> 
> APR!!
> 
> ...


H2S is close to me, and i have been considering the swap, but the big question about this kit is not really about the wear on the cam lobe, its more abotu does it boost the preformance of the OEM fuel pump. will ti have the same fuel delivery or is it also a boost in pressure.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

_leo_ said:


> H2S is close to me, and i have been considering the swap, but the big question about this kit is not really about the wear on the cam lobe, its more abotu does it boost the preformance of the OEM fuel pump. will ti have the same fuel delivery or is it also a boost in pressure.


Its the same performance and fuel delivery , H2 Sports roller kit is about reliablity and peace of mind .

If you want more fuel delivery buy a S-3 intake cam which has higher lift on the HPFP lobe.  Bob.G


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

rracerguy717 said:


> If you want more fuel delivery buy a S-3 intake cam which has higher lift on the HPFP lobe.  Bob.G



Emmm...not really...


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

What happened to the post #1 photos?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

idrivemyself said:


> What happened to the post #1 photos?


I can see them
Who isnt seeing them?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

INA said:


> I can see them
> Who isnt seeing them?


Im not seeing any pic's only red X


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

rracerguy717 said:


> Im not seeing any pic's only red X


Damn
ill fix this in the morning.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Issam Abed said:


> Damn
> ill fix this in the morning.


 Thx. Sam 
:thumbup:


----------



## Blind Apex (Oct 25, 2003)

Anyone cc'ed the heads?


----------

